# Yoshikazu Ikeda Mizu Honyaki lines and sharperner



## ahhactive (Dec 24, 2022)

Hello I realized Y.Ikeda did many lines of Mizu honyaki for different companies, but I'll like to know who is the sharperner for Sakai Hokushin shiro 2 mizu honyaki. Maybe an experience member could help me out identifying this master. Thanks in advance.

Choil shot enclosed


----------



## EShin (Dec 24, 2022)

ahhactive said:


> Hello I realized Y.Ikeda did many lines of Mizu honyaki for different companies, but I'll like to know who is the sharperner for Sakai Hokushin shiro 2 mizu honyaki. Maybe an experience member could help me out identifying this master. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Choil **** enclosedView attachment 215803


I think it’s best to ask the retailer. If the sharpener is undisclosed, then we can’t say it for sure. What I can say is that the sharpener of Mr. Ikeda’s Honyaki lines is usually Mr. Shotaro Nomura, but I don’t know if it applies for 100% of the knives. Pictures of the knife might help but it’s usually hard to tell with certainty.


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 25, 2022)

EShin said:


> I think it’s best to ask the retailer. If the sharpener is undisclosed, then we can’t say it for sure. What I can say is that the sharpener of Mr. Ikeda’s Honyaki lines is usually Mr. Shotaro Nomura, but I don’t know if it applies for 100% of the knives. Pictures of the knife might help but it’s usually hard to tell with certainty.


Ahh got it. Retailer has yet to come back with that information. But based on my research on kkf. There's 3 potential Master. Shotaro Nomura, Ino shinpei and kasahara. So just being really not patient 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 25, 2022)

All good. I have started gravitating to not caring about the names and just going for the knives. But I agree, nice to know with honyaki for sure.


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 25, 2022)

jedy617 said:


> All good. I have started gravitating to not caring about the names and just going for the knives. But I agree, nice to know with honyaki for sure.


I know you have one for sale awesome price too and that choil.who's the sharperner on yours?


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 25, 2022)

ahhactive said:


> I know you have one for sale awesome price too and that choil.who's the sharperner on yours?


Not sure, I wouldn't be surprised if nomura. I also just got a custom ironwood saya for it, so it may be staying for the time being


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 25, 2022)

Can always dm me if you are interested


----------



## osakajoe (Dec 26, 2022)

Nomura is a single bevel sharpener 

Also is that double bevel knife left handed? or is it the camera angle that makes the right side look a bit flatter and the other with a slight hamaguri


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 26, 2022)

osakajoe said:


> Nomura is a single bevel sharpener
> 
> Also is that double bevel knife left handed? or is it the camera angle that makes the right side look a bit flatter and the other with a slight hamaguri


yea that's what i thought at first too, but seeing the tang, there could be a slight centering error from angle. anyway i won't know until the knife arrive in a few days


----------



## blokey (Dec 26, 2022)

osakajoe said:


> Nomura is a single bevel sharpener
> 
> Also is that double bevel knife left handed? or is it the camera angle that makes the right side look a bit flatter and the other with a slight hamaguri


I think he does some double bevel, I got one from Migoto that’s suppose to be sharpened by him.








Migoto Blue 1 Gyuto 240mm Shinogi


Hitachi Blue #1 core and soft iron cladding. One of the best Japanese cutlery steels forged by Yoshikazu Tanaka of Sakai City. Undoubtedly one of the most revered blacksmiths, Tanaka-san's mastery of heat treating steel is loved by many users around the globe. The sharpener for this blade is...




migotocutlery.com


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 26, 2022)

blokey said:


> I think he does some double bevel, I got one from Migoto that’s suppose to be sharpened by him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i do have a kikumori white1 dammy which is by him also


----------



## jedy617 (Dec 26, 2022)

Nomura does a lot, def not just single bevel. Most ikeda honyaki gyutos are nomura in my research.


----------



## zizirex (Dec 26, 2022)

Nomura is superhuman, He does almost everything like Shiraki work with all steel.


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 27, 2022)

Alright knife came in today.. what do you guys think?


----------



## Repjapsteel (Dec 27, 2022)

ahhactive said:


> Alright knife came in today.. what do you guys think?


That hamon


----------



## EShin (Dec 27, 2022)

ahhactive said:


> Alright knife came in today.. what do you guys think?


Do you have some better pictures where we can also see the tang and the backside of the knife? In any case, I've seen quite a few similar Sakai Hokushin white 2 honyaki gyutos forged by Mr. Ikeda and sharpened by Mr. Nomura in the last couple of years, so it could definitely be him but no guarantee. He's mostly ok with being disclosed as sharpener so maybe the retailer can confirm whether it was him or not.


----------



## ahhactive (Dec 27, 2022)

EShin said:


> Do you have some better pictures where we can also see the tang and the backside of the knife? In any case, I've seen quite a few similar Sakai Hokushin white 2 honyaki gyutos forged by Mr. Ikeda and sharpened by Mr. Nomura in the last couple of years, so it could definitely be him but no guarantee. He's mostly ok with being disclosed as sharpener so maybe the retailer can confirm whether it was him or not.


Sure. Its still the holidays and they have yet to come back with details. I match the knife with my other knife by Nomura san and the grind seems to be consistent. Definitely not Shinpei san as his is way thinner. Also i think you are right that the convex is on the left side and the right side is flat


----------



## shauk (Wednesday at 7:48 PM)

Repjapsteel said:


> That hamon


X 2


----------

